# Verpflegungspauschale und EK-Steuer



## ToBo (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo Monteure,

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meiner Ratlosigkeit helfen.

Es gibt doch diese schönen Tabellen für die Spesensätze.
Also genau Pauschbeträge für Verpflegungsmehraufwand
bei Dienstreisen.

In der Regel werden diese Beträge (in DE für 24h 24,-Euro) 
direkt vom Arbeitgeber steuerfrei ausbezahlt.

Wie ist das nun, wenn der AG das nicht macht ?

Beispiel:
Ich bin 20 Tage in Shanghai auf Dienstreise.

Erster und letzer Tag mal ausgenommen wären dass
18 x 42,- Euro für Verfplegung
plus
18 x 140,- Euro für Übernachtung (wenn kein Hotel von AG bezahlt)

zusammen = 3276,- Euro... Menge Kohle...

Wie gibt man dies nun bei der EK Steuer an, bzw. man muss doch
sicher auch nachweisen, dass man da war und KEIN Geld vom
AG steuerfrei ausgezahlt bekommen hat ?


Gruß.

ToBo


----------



## dalbi (23 Februar 2010)

Hi,

soviel ich weiß muss es erst nach 90 Tagen versteuert werden.



> Erhält ein Arbeitnehmer den Verpflegungsmehraufwand vom Arbeitgeber  ersetzt, so ist dieser Ersatz bis zur Höhe des steuerlich zulässigen  Pauschbetrags steuerfrei. Der Arbeitgeber kann gemäß § 40 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr.  4 EStG höhere Erstattungen pauschal mit 25 Prozent versteuern.  Voraussetzung: Die steuerfreien Pauschalen werden um nicht mehr als 100  Prozent überschritten. Darüber hinausgehende Beträge gehören zum steuer-  und sozialversicherungspflichtigen Arbeitslohn.


Quelle http://www.finanztip.de/recht/steuerrecht/stsp0120.htm

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ToBo (23 Februar 2010)

Das ist schon klar. Dienstreisen kann man über die Pauschalen
für eine Maximaldauer von 3 Monaten abrechnen.

Das ist aber nicht die Frage. Sondern wie / was mache ich,
wenn ich den Betrag NICHT vom Arbeitgeber bekomme,
sondern über die EK Steuererklärung geltend machen will.

OK, habe nun einiges gelesen. Das mit der Verpflegungs-
Pauschale is klar. Die kann ich auf jeden Fall bei den
Werbungskosten geltend machen.

Übernachtungskosten nicht Ohne Beleg. ABER der
AG kann mir OHNE Beleg den Pauschbetrag steuerfrei
auszahlen. Kann denn nun der AG diesen Betrag 
zu 100% absetzen oder nicht ?


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2010)

> Wie ist das nun, wenn der AG das nicht macht ?



dann solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal nach einem neuen AG umsehen.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2010)

*Ich habe Dein Problem noch nicht ganz verstanden ...*

Hallo,



			
				ToBo schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel:
> Ich bin 20 Tage in Shanghai auf Dienstreise.
> 
> Erster und letzer Tag mal ausgenommen wären dass
> ...



Sicher, eine Menge Kohle und wahrscheinlich mehr als Du in den 20 Tagen netto an Gehalt bekommst 

Warum habe ich nur den Verdacht, das der Auftraggeber in China Dein Hotel und die Spesen vor Ort für Dich bezahlt hat. Wird halt in manchen Ländern so gehandhabt ...

Und jetzt möchtest Du gerne das in China steuerfrei erhaltene Geld (Spesen etc.) nochmal hier beim Finanzamt absetzen, da das nicht über Deine Gehaltsabrechnung Deines Arbeitgebers gelaufen ist ?

Normalerweise reichen halt beim Finanzamt die Hotelrechnungen und die Stundennachweise mit den gegenüber Deinem Arbeitgeber geltend gemachten Spesen. Dies findet sich ja letzendlich auch wieder (oder auch nicht) in Deiner Gehaltsabrechnung als steuerfrei erstattete Aufwendungen wieder.

Also irgendwie kann ich Dir bei Deiner Frage nicht ganz folgen, und das wird dem Finanzbeamten auch nicht anders ergehen 

Irgendwie merkwürdig, aber ich denke mal Du wirst uns das dann nochmal etwas genauer erklären.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2010)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal... Dort hatte mein AG nicht den vollen Spesensatz bezahlt ABER ich habe zum Ende des Jahres eine Aufstellung bekommen aus der genau raus hervorging an welchen Tagen ich unterwegs war und wieviel Spesen gezahlt wurden UND die Summe die nicht gezahlt wurde. Diese Summe konnte ich dann bei Steuererklärung gelten machen.

Du brauchst also eine Bestätigung von deinem AG.


@QM ... denk doch nicht immer an das Böse


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Erster und letzer Tag mal ausgenommen wären dass
> 18 x 42,- Euro für Verfplegung
> plus
> 18 x 140,- Euro für Übernachtung (wenn kein Hotel von AG bezahlt)
> ...



Hallo,

das Finanzamt wird Dir als Arbeitnehmer wohl kaum glauben,
dass Du Dein Hotel selbst bezahlt hast.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Irgendwie merkwürdig, aber ich denke mal Du wirst uns das dann nochmal etwas genauer erklären.



Nachdem solche Kleckerlesbeträge wohl auf keiner Steuersünder-CD
auftauchen, kann man es doch mal probieren, oder?


----------



## RalfS (24 Februar 2010)

Im Grunde kann der Betrag doch nur einmal abgerechnet werden - Es sei denn, das Hotel stellt zwei Rechnungen über die selbe Leistung aus.
Also entweder Rechnung zum Arbeitgeber (der diese sicherlich auch fürs Finanzamt braucht) oder Rechnung zum (eigenen) Finanzamt. 

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2010)

RalfS schrieb:


> Also entweder Rechnung zum Arbeitgeber (der diese sicherlich auch fürs Finanzamt braucht) oder Rechnung zum (eigenen) Finanzamt.



Hallo,

dem ToBo ging es nicht um die Rechnung, sondern um den *Pauschalbetrag*, 
die man ohne Nachweis ansetzen kann (China/Shanghai = 140 EUR).


----------



## RalfS (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo Gerhard,

danke  - hab ich übersehen.

Dann hat ToBo aber die Rechnungen. Die würde ich doch erstmal als Werbungskosten ansetzen - und abwarten, was der Finanzbeamte daraus macht...

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## ToBo (24 Februar 2010)

Warum müssen Menschen immer böses über andere denken und
annehmen sie wollten beschei..... oder etwas illegales tun ?

Ich möchte weder irgentwelche Zuwendungen, die ich erhalten
habe doppelt abrechnen, oder meinen AG linken.

In China lebe ich nun ganz einfach günstig bei jemanden 
und meinem AG entstehen keine Kosten. Auch niemand 
anderes zahlt in China für mich.

Der Pauschbetrag für Übernachtungskosten muss doch für etwas
gut sein und ich denke genau für den Fall ohne Belege abzurechnen.
Für was sonst gibt es einen Pauschbetrag ?

ToBo


----------



## Deltal (24 Februar 2010)

Weil eigentlich keiner, ohne Spesen zu bekommen, losfährt. Und wenn, dann würde jeder AG die Steuerfrei auszahlen schon weil der AG selbst Steuern spart.

Frage ist ob du KEINE Spesen oder nur < Freibetrag ausbezahlt bekommst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Warum müssen Menschen immer böses über andere denken und
> annehmen sie wollten beschei..... oder etwas illegales tun ?
> 
> Ich möchte weder irgentwelche Zuwendungen, die ich erhalten
> ...




Lass es dir vom AG einfach bestätigen das es so ist und dann ist gut......


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Der Pauschbetrag für Übernachtungskosten muss doch für etwas
> gut sein und ich denke genau für den Fall ohne Belege abzurechnen.
> Für was sonst gibt es einen Pauschbetrag ?
> 
> ToBo



Den Pauschbetrag bekommst du von deinem Arbeitgeber.
Er ist der Auftraggeber und ist für die Bezahlung, auch für Pauschbeträge zuständig.
Der ist dafür zuständig, also du kannst da nix absetzen, zumindest sag das unserer Personaler so.


bike


----------



## ToBo (24 Februar 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Den Pauschbetrag bekommst du von deinem Arbeitgeber.
> Er ist der Auftraggeber und ist für die Bezahlung, auch für Pauschbeträge zuständig.
> Der ist dafür zuständig, also du kannst da nix absetzen, zumindest sag das unserer Personaler so.
> 
> bike


 
Ich sehe schon, so richtig Ahnung hat keiner und alles nur
Vermutungen und Mutmaßungen, weil eben so in "meiner"
Firma....

Der AG MUSS überhaupt nix und ist auch nicht dafür zuständig.
Aber er KANN, wenn er denn dies für seine Leute tun möchte.

Ich beende das Thema hier und wenn mir ein Steuerfachmann
die korrekten Antworten gegeben hat, werd ich das posten.

ToBo


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Der AG MUSS überhaupt nix und ist auch nicht dafür zuständig.
> Aber er KANN, wenn er denn dies für seine Leute tun möchte.




Also das ist interessant, also Arbeitgeber herhören:
Schickt eure Leute nach Fernost und lass sie alles wie Unterkunft und Verpflegung  allein bezahlen!
Ihr könnt ja bezahlen, doch müssen tut ihr nicht. 

Ich denke deine Aussage ist wirklich nicht so ganz gut.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, so richtig Ahnung hat keiner und alles nur
> Vermutungen und Mutmaßungen, weil eben so in "meiner"
> Firma....


 ... ich verstehe dein Problem hier nicht ...
Aus meiner Sicht hast du die richtige Antwort schon bekommen, die da lautet :
- lass es dir von deinem Arbeitgeber bescheinigen - und zwar 1.) das du dienstlich dort warst und 2.) das du von ihm KEINE Pauschalen ausgezahlt bekommen hast.
Etwas anderes wird dir ein Steuer-Profi auch nicht sagen ...




ToBo schrieb:


> Der AG MUSS überhaupt nix und ist auch nicht dafür zuständig.
> Aber er KANN, wenn er denn dies für seine Leute tun möchte.


Es kann schon sein, dass du hier Recht hast - ich würde mich aber nicht darauf einlassen, hier in Vorleistung zu gehen und von meinen Arbeitsgebern hat das auch noch keiner jemals erwartet ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ToBo (24 Februar 2010)

Möglicherweise reden wir hier aneinander vorbei.

Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit meinem AG. Ich habe
eine Firmenkreditkarte und falls mir im Ausland Kosten entstehen
zahle ich damit.

Gesetzlich besteht seitens des AN KEIN Anspruch auf steuerfreie
Auszahlung durch seinen AG. Dies ist ein Dienst den dieser seinen
AN freiwillig erbringt.

Allerdings besteht ein Recht des AN die Kosten gegenüber dem FA
geltend zu machen, FALLS eben der AG diese nicht erstattet.


----------



## Rudi (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe auch schom im Ausland privat übernachtet. Das hatte noch den entscheidenden Vorteil das man gewärmt wurde.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2010)

*Pauschalbeträge*

Hallo,



			
				ToBo schrieb:
			
		

> Warum müssen Menschen immer böses über andere denken und
> annehmen sie wollten beschei..... oder etwas illegales tun ?



Ich nehme dann mal an, Du beziehst Dich hier auf meinen Beitrag. Die ganze Geschichte die Du uns hier erzählst ist so dubios, sorry ...

Egal ob Du vielleicht in China bei Bekannten oder Freunden kostenlos wohnen und essen kannst, steht Dir auf jeden Fall die Bezahlung der Pauschalbeträge für Verpflegung und Unterkunft ohne weiteren Nachweis durch den Arbeitgeber zu.

Also irgendeiner will hier eine ganz linke Sache machen. Entweder Du oder Dein Arbeitgeber ...

Ansonsten hat bike ja Deine Frage eigentlich schon beantwortet.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Egal ob Du vielleicht in China bei Bekannten oder Freunden kostenlos wohnen und essen kannst, steht Dir auf jeden Fall die Bezahlung der Pauschalbeträge für Verpflegung und Unterkunft ohne weiteren Nachweis durch den Arbeitgeber zu.



Hallo Qm,

es mag Betriebsvereinbarungen geben, nach denen der Pauschbetrag für
die Unterkunft vom AG bezahlt wird, aber ein genereller Anspruch auf die
Pauschale ist mir nicht bekannt.

Auch in  diversen *IHK-Merkblättern* steht immer nur "kann".


----------



## blasterbock (25 Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mal einen AG, dem war es ein Dorn im Auge, wenn ich an der Baustelle, sagen wir mal 30 Euronen jeden Tag bekam, von denen ich aber max. 10 Euronen gebraucht habe.
Die Spesen wollte er mir nachträglich zusammenstreichen. 

Das war einer der Gründe, warum der mal mein AG war.

Prinzipiell muss der AG Dir den gezahlten Spesenbetrag bescheinigen und Du kannst dann den Differenzbetrag von Deiner Einkommensteuer abziehen lassen.
Dann hast Du zwar nicht den Spesendifferenzbetrag in der Tasche, aber immerhin bekommst Du den für Dich gültigen Steueranteil zurückerstattet (~25%).

Einige Firmen bezahlen z.B. grundsätzlich keinen Dienstgang (Arbeiten an einer Baustelle bis ca. 15 km von der normalen Arbeitsstelle).
Auch diesen Betrag kann man sich bescheinigen und über die Einkommensteuer erstatten lassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2010)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen AG, dem war es ein Dorn im Auge, wenn ich an der Baustelle, sagen wir mal 30 Euronen jeden Tag bekam, von denen ich aber max. 10 Euronen gebraucht habe.
> Die Spesen wollte er mir nachträglich zusammenstreichen.
> 
> Das war einer der Gründe, warum der mal mein AG war.
> ...




Genau.... aber egal was dein AG zahlt oder nicht zahlst du brauchst da eine Bestätigung drüber und genau da habert es doch bei unserem Kollegen hier.....


----------



## blasterbock (25 Februar 2010)

Leider sind diejenigen AG, die nicht die vollen Beträge zahlen auch meistens von der Fraktion, die glauben, man würde sich ungerechtfertigt an den Spesen bereichern.
So weit ich weiß, muss der AG diese Bescheinigungen aber ausstellen.
Man braucht diese Bescheinigungen nämlich auch dann, wenn das Sozialamt Forderungen für irgendwelche Unterhaltszahlungen erhebt. Die wollen auch die Spesenzahlugen sehen, weil die für die Berechnung der Unterhaltszahlungen auch Einkünfte darstellen.

Aber fragt mich nicht, wo das steht. Mir hat das mal ein Mitarbeiter des Sozialamts während eines anhängigen Verfahrens gesagt.


----------



## ToBo (25 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau.... aber egal was dein AG zahlt oder nicht zahlst du brauchst da eine Bestätigung drüber und genau da habert es doch bei unserem Kollegen hier.....


 
Sorry, aber ich finde diese ständigen Unterstellungen einfach zum 
Kotzen.

WO bitte steht, dass ich keine Bestätigung über die Auswärtstätigkeit
bekomme.

Seltsam. Technische Fragen = praktische und Antworten mit Fakten...

Hier ständige Unterstellungen und Mutmaßungen.

Ich dachte einfach, es gäbe hier aufgrund der vielen Monteure /
Errichter Erfahrungswerte. 

War wohl ein Trugschluss und mir schwillt echt der Hals, bei solchen
Antworten.


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> War wohl ein Trugschluss und mir schwillt echt der Hals, bei solchen
> Antworten.



Vielleicht liegt es an dir?

Ich habe dir geschrieben, was unsere Personalabteilung mir auf diese Frage geantwortet hat.
Dein Arbeitgeber kann die Pauschale mit seiner Vorsteuer verrechnen.
Du kannst lediglich in der Einkommensteuer die Zeit in der mehr als 12 Stunden ausser Haus bist, gelten machen, doch da kannst du keine pauschalen Übernachtungskosten gelten machen.
Du kannst, wenn du Unterlagen oder Belege hast, die Übernachtung die nicht vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt wurden, versuchen als Werbungskosten gelten zu machen, doch da musst der Betrag doch etwas höher sein, wegen der Freibeträge.
So ist die fachliche Antwort, wenn sie dir nicht passt oder gefällt, dann irgnorier doch die Antworten.

Das war es von mir zu diesem Thema.


bike


----------

